

Do you have this kind of comments in your source code?  - xiat06
http://www.kootech.net/article/1378271050-Do-you-have-this-kind-of-comments-in-your-source-code- 

======
aram
This one is my favorite from there:

    
    
        #define TRUE FALSE
        // Happy debugging suckers
    

One other I found here on HN:
[https://github.com/PlatinumSkink/MiniRPG/commit/595c77f35e45...](https://github.com/PlatinumSkink/MiniRPG/commit/595c77f35e4559546474b65763185b4b311e0b7d)

OT: no, I don't write such comments in the code but came across some funny
ones here and then.

------
dethtron5000
I found this in our codebase the other day:

    
    
        // BEGIN VALIDATION CONDITION
        // Would you like some sauce with your spaghetti?

------
kevando
$me != whats going on

